# PB Brakes



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Anyone had any experience with these I'm thinking of chucking them on the gtst

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Nothing to say about all these cheap Chinese and Tiawanese brakes! I wouldn't use them nor would I sell them. If on a budget just get some R33/34 Brembos with good pads and discs.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

They will be fine, as good as any others.
Whilst the usual none brand haters will suggest otherwise, they will be OK. At least, there are lots of good reports. 
It's odd thought, they are CNC'd from aircraft spec billet aluminium alloy yet still poo poo'd.


----------



## RossC (Oct 20, 2014)

CT17 uses these on his 500hp Yeti and 270hp ST and having driven both cars they are awesome value for money. For fast road and occasional track use they are perfect.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

R32 Combat said:


> They will be fine, as good as any others.
> Whilst the usual none brand haters will suggest otherwise, they will be OK. At least, there are lots of good reports.
> It's odd thought, they are CNC'd from aircraft spec billet aluminium alloy yet still poo poo'd.


Spend 500-600 for a set of R33/34 Brembos and job done!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

FRRACER said:


> Spend 500-600 for a set of R33/34 Brembos and job done!


Sure; but you cannot buy a set of brembos for 500-600.
Dave wants 1000 for 2nd hand brakes.


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> Spend 500-600 for a set of R33/34 Brembos and job done!


You got some for that price then ?

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Plenty of them about, no not at the moment, but sets usually come up for sale here and on ebay etc.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

PB Brakes are in my experience very good.

The ones on my Yeti (510bhp/1350kg) are 330mm 6 pots front and 300mm 4 pots rear and after two years of track days (over 20) they continue to work faultless.
I am very impressed with them and they are better than the (larger sized) Alcon SuperKit on my R32 which under similar driving conditions like to warp front discs every two events.

If I was looking for a big brake kit I would seriously consider them.
So many people slate "cheap" foreign kits but they are not a chinese knock off, the quality is very good and they are well made.

People who slate them often have a hand in selling rival kits... and haven't actually tried them. I have.

The road pads are not up to track work, but the race pads they do are great.
I never get brake fade, they give almost DS3000 stopping force while wearing down faster and not screwing up the discs.
Who cares if they wear down a bit quicker when the pads are less than half the price and don't screw up your expensive discs!

I gave them a try as a mate recommended them, I was not sure but the price seemed good.
Glad I didn't follow usual internet advice on foreign stuff.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

If you do buy PB brakes, you can always put brembo stickers on them.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

R32 Combat said:


> If you do buy PB brakes, you can always put brembo stickers on them.


Real stickers, or fake ones? You need to be more specific:chuckle:


----------



## maddison (May 31, 2012)

They look the same as ksports/d2/yellowspeed and are priced similar too. 
Having looked into brakes a fair bit, it seems to be very much like the negative comments you see about rota wheels. They get slated because they do the same job, look just as good but cost half as much.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Real stickers, or fake ones? You need to be more specific:chuckle:


Fake ones, the Rotas will make it hard to see.


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks CT17 that's the kind of informative post I was after 

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

R32 Combat said:


> Fake ones, the Rotas will make it hard to see.


They will be going behind some rotas I'm worried now  

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

CT17 said:


> People who slate them often have a hand in selling rival kits... and haven't actually tried them. I have.


Not selling anything here so not sure where that comment came from 

Actually I have driven a lot of cars with all kinds of brakes, K sports, D2, Winner Pro all cheap kits made in China/Tiawan. Even experienced D2 caliper warping back in the early days after a few track sessios. Build quality and materials are not a patch on even the R32/33/34 Brembos. 

They might try and impress people with 8/10 piston calipers and nicely packaged kits but for me they are not worth the money. I know how well Skyline Brembos can work with a decent set of pads and some good discs still work out less than these kits.

But anyway, I'm giving my opinion as you are giving yours, however people can believe what they want its their money and if they want to buy such kits that is their risk if they are left underwhelmed or face issues they can only blame themselves.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> Not selling anything here so not sure where that comment came from


I've seen loads of people on the Ford and VW forums slate them, who often are tuners selling rival brake kits.
Then they say on track days that they can't believe how well the Yeti slows down. :chuckle:

When I was at Snetterton with Sam in his (well driven) R32 it was only my superior brakes on the Yeti that allowed me to gain some ground on him as he was quicker on the straights.
20+ track days on they continue to impress more than my R32 Alcon kit, plus the replacement pads and discs are a lot cheaper. I wouldn't buy Alcon over PB.

But I don't have a fancy 8/10 pot kit. I have 6 and 4, plus two piece discs on the front.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Well obviously your driving is probably better than most of them. I have seen people complain about quality kits and how quickly they warp them...they induce too much heat and warp the discs

I bet if you try a premium kit and with a Chinese kit on the same car you will immediately notice the difference.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

FRRACER said:


> I bet if you try a premium kit and with a Chinese kit on the same car you will immediately notice the difference.


What like Alcons v PB like CT17 above?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very odd I've had more issues with my Alcons on the Skyline Younes.
Warped the front discs twice on about 5 track days and they are £600 pair.
Using DS2500 pads.

Replaced the Yeti discs once as they were a bit worn after 12 track days and they were £200 plus postage and a bit of duty/tax. About half the price. Although they are slightly smaller. PB's own race pads.

And we all know my driving isn't that good. I make up for it by building/buying a quick car. :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

back to back I mean on the same day same track...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

FRRACER said:


> Well obviously your driving is probably better than most of them. I have seen people complain about quality kits and how quickly they warp them...they induce too much heat and warp the discs
> 
> I bet if you try a premium kit and with a Chinese kit on the same car you will immediately notice the difference.


Why does country of origin make any difference?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Because most cheap kits originate from China so what is your point? Lol


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

A businesses primary goal is to make money.
China offers some of the cheapest manufacturing costs in the planet. Manufacturing in China is not a bad thing for the customer. 
To bash stuff that is made in China just odd.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just a left field observation here, but what is the weight/power ratio of the Yeti vs. the R32? I mean are the Alcons working harder or not?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

R32 Combat said:


> A businesses primary goal is to make money.
> China offers some of the cheapest manufacturing costs in the planet. Manufacturing in China is not a bad thing for the customer.
> To bash stuff that is made in China just odd.


If no one is on their backs they lack the quality control and the overall quality aspect.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

FRRACER said:


> If no one is on their backs they lack the quality control and the overall quality aspect.


Same as everywhere else.


----------



## RossC (Oct 20, 2014)

tonigmr2 said:


> Just a left field observation here, but what is the weight/power ratio of the Yeti vs. the R32? I mean are the Alcons working harder or not?


Was 500bhp and around 1200kg, soon to be over 700bhp and im certain the brakes will still be just as good as before. The Alcons are also a much bigger disc and caliper so i dont think they are working any harder.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

well just my opinion,but i have k sports 8 pot on my car and the braking is much better than when i had my brembos on,and my car is full fat and 600bhp and it seems to stop very well,and as for the chinese so called rubbish,yes they do churn out some rubbish,and they also turn out some good quality and good value parts,i would love to put some of these parts with different labels on,i bet people would say how great the parts are,also have you noticed how a lot of tuners are doing these 2.8 cranks,i wonder where they come from.:chuckle:

just my opinion mind simon


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

simon tompkins said:


> ,also have you noticed how a lot of tuners are doing these 2.8 cranks,i wonder where they come from.:chuckle:


The same place a load of the stroker cranks for the VR38 come from but it's all hush hush.


----------

